# Info on Disney tickets



## retailman (May 15, 2011)

Wondering if instead of using a 3 day pass, you 3 people can use it as a single
day pass. It has been years since we have been part of the park schene
and want to get the cheapest deal we ca get.


----------



## dumbydee (May 15, 2011)

Only one person per pass.  They will not let you use a 3 day pass for 3 people to get in on one day.  Sorry.


----------



## mecllap (May 15, 2011)

There are no cheap deals with Disney tix -- they have it pretty well figured out. Only one person per ticket.  You can't use a multi-day nonpark-hopper pass to go to more than one park in the same day either.   And only one FastPass at a time per ticket (within the time limitations for the next ride with it).  (You can use an FP later than the time window says, but not earlier).  You can pre-buy tickets through undercovertourist.com (mousesavers) to save a few dollars.  

You can take in your own food and drinks (in plastic bottles) -- going through bag check.  Visits disboards.com for Budget ideas.

WDW and DLR are designed to get as much money from you as they can, but you can enjoy your time there enough to justify the cost, if you do your research ahead of time and have realistic expectations.


----------



## phoward336 (May 16, 2011)

We go to Disney every year and have found that for us, buying 10 day passes with no expiration works well.  It's a lot of money upfront, but if you only use 2 - 3 days a year (plus a water park or two which is an inexpensive add on), they last for a few years.  I purchased mine through a company advertised on Mousesavers.com.  I've used them several times and been quite happy with the price and service.

I second disboards.com as a great place for advice on saving money at Disney.


----------



## sdbrier (May 17, 2011)

*Re-sale*

The last two trips we purchased resale tickets from ticket brokers in town. The ones where there is no timeshare tour needed. Having said that, it was much easier the first time. They are now tickets that expire and you need to know, when you get to the park, the dates of the tickets(given us by the reseller) as they will question you upon trying to use the tickets. We paid 180.00 dollars for 2 park hoppers. A good savings from retail. Not for the timid though as you will be taking a risk for the reward, and there is always a possibilty you'll get to the park and they won't work. They are cash only tickets also.


----------



## antjmar (May 17, 2011)

phoward336 said:


> We go to Disney every year and have found that for us, buying 10 day passes with no expiration works well.  It's a lot of money upfront, but if you only use 2 - 3 days a year (plus a water park or two which is an inexpensive add on), they last for a few years.  I purchased mine through a company advertised on Mousesavers.com.  I've used them several times and been quite happy with the price and service.
> 
> I second disboards.com as a great place for advice on saving money at Disney.



If I read it correctly if I buy a 10 day pass with the water parks I will get 10 days at the park plus 6 additional days at waterparks ( 1 day per park) for a total of 16 days of admissions. Do the  days at the water parks expire? That almost makes them seem reasonable at over $500 a person  !


----------



## MichaelColey (May 17, 2011)

antjmar said:


> If I read it correctly if I buy a 10 day pass with the water parks I will get 10 days at the park plus 6 additional days at waterparks ( 1 day per park) for a total of 16 days of admissions. Do the  days at the water parks expire? That almost makes them seem reasonable at over $500 a person  !


I think adding water parks gives you 10 days at each.  You have to buy the no expiration date option for it to be really useful, though.

It's over $500 (even at discounted Undercover Tourist rates) to get 10 day base tickets + water parks and more + no expiration date.  An annual pass is about $450-$650 depending on the type and age.

If you're going to go multiple times in a single 366 day period, an annual pass is usually a better deal.  If you're going to go a few days here and a few days there, over the course of several years, the nonexpiring 10 day passes + 10 days water parks is a good deal.


----------



## Bourne (May 17, 2011)

We go to Disney every year and end up doing a 3 Park / 2 Water Park / 1 Pool week breakup. This year was our 7th in the past decade. 

The 10 Day no Expiration works best for us. For ~55 extra it adds 10 water park days to 10 park days. 

A $500 purchase per person lasts us about 3 years with 3-4 water parks to spare. Not bad for approx $150pp per year.


----------



## itradehilton (May 17, 2011)

A ten day ticket with water parks and more gives you 10 entries at water parks or Disney quest. If you no-expiration then they are good forever. If you get regular version then the entries are good up to 14 days after first use. It was a great way to do something Disney every day of our two week trip last year.


----------



## antjmar (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies not sure where I saw the 6 days at water park for a 10 day with no exp. but 10 days at Disney plus 10 days at a water park sounds even better.  Its hard to spend more on tickets for a family of four then I did for air and lodging combined! But It would last us at least 2 hopefully 3 trips!


----------

